
How Travis Kalanick Is Building the Ultimate Transportation Machine - uptown
http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2016/12/14/how-travis-kalanick-is-building-the-ultimate-transportation-machine/
======
uptown
"More people earn a paycheck--or part of one--from Uber than from any other
private employer in the world except for Wal-Mart and McDonald's."

~~~
sharemywin
Walmart and Mcdonalds are public I thought. They also forgot to look at amway
and other MLM's that use contractors.

